# Red moss?



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

I found this picture and information in one of the Taiwan web site. This guy selling the red moss for $500(Taiwan currency.) About S$20cents coin size. Here is the picture. Anyone saw it before?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes. I know where you saw that from. I am not sure if they still carry them because the last time I checked they ran out. I think there was a mention that that kind of moss is not entirely red. Maybe others can chime in on that.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Is that from aqua-charming? I am sure there are other places that sell it, I just don't know them, hehe.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Somehow, that moss looks like its red color is due to strong lighting, emersed growth and low nutrients. I would like to see if the red color would show up when it is grown submersed. I have my doubts that under typical planted aquarium conditions the red color would show up. 

I am getting the impression that a large number of usually terrestrial species of moss can also be grown submersed. I can take some soil from practically anywhere, cover it with water and get mosses to appear and grow submersed.


----------

